# Inaccuracy out of a clean barrel?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have noticed that my rifle shoots inaccurate and wildly the first shot out of a clean barrel. Then shoots a nice tight group after that first shot. Is there anything I can do to stop this from happening, short from firing off a shot before I head out to hunt. :shock:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I am interested in the answer to this question. I have a 7mm that does the same thing.


----------



## buglehimin (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of shooters will swear by a "fouling shot". When you think about it, when you sight in your rifle, it starts out squeeky clean, and by the time you get the grouping you want, the rifle is dirty. All barrels are made different with imperfections in the rifling. As the barrel gets dirty, the tiny scratches and imperfections get filled in with deposits left by each round and which is how dirty the rifle is when you got your group.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

You can sight it for the clean shot (clean it after every shot and see how it groups), then you can plan on making that first shot count every time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Loke said:


> You can sight it for the clean shot (clean it after every shot and see how it groups), then you can plan on making that first shot count every time.


Unless it's a .270. They always shoot perfect. :mrgreen: Just joshin' ya Loke!

I have noticed this out of most of my guns. Usually after a couple of fouling shots and they're back on POI. I've also noticed that the better the barrel the less it needs a fouling shot.
I'm pretty sure buglehimin's explination is spot-on.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have found that this phenomenon varies greatly from one rifle to another. I too have some rifles that require fouling before groups settle down. My solution is too use an abridged cleaning method during hunting season to keep the barrel clean, yet never completely remove the deep fouling. to do this I simply use one patch with a touch of Hoppes and then a couple clean patches. I avoid using Sweets, Shooters Choice, or any other solvent that might remove too much fouling.--------------SS


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think more than the fouling thing, it is a matter of temperature. Heat the barrel up with a shot and it will shoot differently. If you are going to shoot it cold, sight it in cold.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I think more than the fouling thing, it is a matter of temperature. Heat the barrel up with a shot and it will shoot differently. If you are going to shoot it cold, sight it in cold.


yep, I concur


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Heat *and *fouling can change POI. Changes made by heat normally will have a *directional* change in POI as the temp rises, fouling will generally cause a unpredictable widening of the POI pattern. Everybody seems to be correct here


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

The answer is simple, don't clean your guns.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Generally, I'll clean my rifle after every use at the range.... once the hunting season gets near though, I will leave my barrel on the dirty side. I'll know that I shoots great as is and that it should shoot the same when something is in my crosshairs.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

This is a cool thread....I thought it was just imagining things. My favorite old 7mm does the exact same thing. Tighter groups with a dirty barrel. Before every hunt I shoot my rifle regardless just to ensure nothing has moved. After checking for accuracy and cleaning I rip one shell through it then go hunting. Once the hunt is over I reclean for storage. 

I just thought it had turned into some weird superstision for me. Guess it's real.


----------



## magpie (Aug 15, 2011)

It sounds like your gun likes to shoot with a fouled barrel, so hunt with it fouled. Just to make sure plan a couple of trips to the range prior to the hunt. Make the first trip with a clean barrel and shoot until your groups tighten up and you are happy with the POI. Go home and don’t clean the barrel, you can wipe down the outside and maybe clean up the action a bit, but don’t work on the inside of the barrel. Return with the dirty barrel and shoot 3 or 4 shots. If you like what you see go hunting and give the gun a good cleaning after the hunt.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

As the bullet travels down the barrel it sets up vibrations in the barrel. The POI is determined by where the barrel is directed when the bullet leaves the muzzle. Changing the speed at which the bullet travels down the barrel changes the "harmonics" of the barrel and thus changes the POI. This is why different bullet weights will effect the POI not only in elevation but in windage as well. Fouling in the bore slows the bullet down and thus changes the speed changing the harmonics. I have adopted the same practice as has been mention by others. I clean my hunting rifle after the hunt to store for the off season and after practice at the range then clean it with a dry patch before checking the zero before the hunt. I always shoot a fouling shot before checking the zero then barring extenuating conditions like falls, etc., I do not clean it again until after the hunting season.


----------

